
Purl.org, the Persistent URL Service, has let its SSL cert expire - tkfu
I&#x27;m interested to see what this breaks! &quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;purl.org&quot; gets over 3 million results in a github code search, because XML and HTML documents very commonly link to resources on purl.org in their header metadata.
======
mtmail
"The PURL service is now administered by the Internet Archive. If you have any
difficulty making changes to your PURLs please contact info@archive.org for
assistance."

At least it sounds like it has active maintainers, so should be fixed shortly.

